# E6 development temps



## djacobox372 (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently ordered the arista E6 development kit from freestyle. I've developed black and white film before, but never color.

I was under the belief that you had to develop at 105 degree temps,  but the data sheet shows times for temps all the way down to 70 degrees.  

Is there any reason to develop at 105 degrees other then the 26+ min development times at 70 degrees? 

It seems to me that the longer times, and room temp development would be more consistent and fool-proof. 

Also how long can I expect the mixed and powdered e6 chemicals to last? 

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## Steph (Apr 2, 2009)

djacobox372 said:


> Is there any reason to develop at 105 degrees other then the 26+ min development times at 70 degrees?



No. If you have a development time at 70 degrees on the datasheet, it should work just fine.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 3, 2009)

I would ask over on APUG.org want the advantage and disadvantage of using the lower temps and longer time.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 15, 2009)

Steph said:


> No. If you have a development time at 70 degrees on the datasheet, it should work just fine.



Took another look at the data sheet... in small print it says that the 70 degree temp may produce color shifting.

So 105 degrees it is!


----------

